# If I wake up in the middle of the night: small protein shake or BCAAs?



## mrmark (May 15, 2007)

For some reason, Ive got into the habit waking up in the middle of the night to pee and often feel like I should have either a protein source or BCAAs.

Which do you guys think is better? 6 Reflex BCAAs (or less?) or a scoop of whey mixed with water?

Thanks!!


----------



## nni (May 15, 2007)

at that point i would say a full protein source, so whey. casein being ideal.


----------



## mrmark (May 15, 2007)

NB: Thanks NNI but I don't have casein grr

but until I purchase some, which do you guys recon?


----------



## nni (May 15, 2007)

mrmark said:


> NB: Thanks NNI but I don't have casein grr
> 
> but until I purchase some, which do you guys recon?



which casein or bcaa vs whey?

in the bcaa vs whey, i'd say whey.
in casein, sustain  or ultra peptide.


----------



## mrmark (May 15, 2007)

nni said:


> which casein or bcaa vs whey?
> 
> in the bcaa vs whey, i'd say whey.
> in casein, sustain  or ultra peptide.



oops sorry my bad, i dont own any casein but for the moment, which is better: whey or bcaa and how much of each.

thanks!


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 15, 2007)

u kno i have read that from jodi or somethign that having a protein shake during mid sleep is not good for ur sleeping because ur body will be digesting the protein shaek u just gulped down which can disrupt ur sleep.

I say, BCAA's.


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2007)

casein would be best, slower absorption.


----------



## mrmark (May 16, 2007)

Prince said:


> casein would be best, slower absorption.



wil do once I buy a tub... but until I get paid, which do you recon?

thanks for the valuable input


----------



## Smoo_lord (May 17, 2007)

unless you wanna go pro, dont stress about it.

If you have a good enough pre-bed meal then you should be fine. Unless you wake up with dire hunger pains, just take your piss and go back to sleep.

Remember Deep sleep is the best way to grow

training + diet wont do much if your body cant take the time to utilise/repair.

BUT, if it makes you sleep easier (pun intended) then casein would be the go, scoff on some cottage cheese and peanut butter (fats).

my bladder is trained to not wake me up anymore, just do a mega turbo piss upon waking


----------



## 1Fast400 (May 17, 2007)

Most people take in enough protein (that are reading the boards and actually diet) for it not to matter.  The quality of you protein you take in really doesn't matter when you're getting 1g+/lb


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2007)

Yeah I remember reading some thread about someone getting up in the middle of the night to eat twice.  Thats nuts.  When would you recover?


----------



## mrmark (May 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah I remember reading some thread about someone getting up in the middle of the night to eat twice.  Thats nuts.  When would you recover?



i think jay does but i wake often needing to pee... and i feel like i should have something.


----------



## MCx2 (May 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah I remember reading some thread about someone getting up in the middle of the night to eat twice.  Thats nuts.  When would you recover?



I rarely sleep through the night anyway, I might as well eat something while I'm up.


----------



## danzik17 (May 17, 2007)

What if you wake up at 6AM like clockwork starving


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 17, 2007)

1/2 or full protein shake in water and small crunchy ( low gi complex) carb... then proceed as usual..




mrmark said:


> wil do once I buy a tub... but until I get paid, which do you recon?
> 
> thanks for the valuable input



I guess you do early am's and train quite a bit then?

I sometimes.. as in most nights wake up go to the toilet and need something myself.. speedy metabolism I guess.
When I'm in full training.. that miight even be the time I down a piece of bloody steak and piece of bread .. or a short carb source with it ( blush )..

Not in very heavy training atm ( for pretty definate reasons ) but these days I usually take a half ish full bottle of premixed protein in milk to bed, a glass of juice and or sugar free cordial ... maybe have soda water handy and keep a cpl of fruit sticks or 8 gm carb bars in my bedside.
that uusually sets me up okay for the morning but personally, for whatever it is or isn't worth to you, I would recommend you do the whey and a reeeally light and maybe sweet carb.. which 'll just come down like a pre early am workout creatine and gluco boost, especially if you've had meat or gelatiney fish or chicken the night before.. like fish cooked with skin and chicken simmered or boiled with bones ( ??and skin), I guess ( pending on rising fluids).....until you can get hold of casein...which.. i .. have no intention of doing myself but good luck with it nonetheless. No idea if that'll be of use but that's how ii handle it with pretty good results anyway. Let us know what you decide and how it goes if you like. I'd not not be interested.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2007)

Blooming reminds me of Trouble.

I suppose if you wake up hungry and you cant sleep, then why not?  I mean, youre gonna be up anyway.  But if you wake up to piss and you can fall back asleep the moment you hit the pillow, Id say sleep is more important.  Especially, if it really is the time one grows.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 18, 2007)

Maybe the  mid-night / rising hunger is just about glycogen or protein and a good pre-bed shake 'd be enough to make a difference? Good for natural GRH production anyway..aand Protein can give you up to 10 hrs before it's fully metabolised ( shrug).

How so trouble anyway? Fire away.


----------



## Junior (May 19, 2007)

casein before bed is ideal as it takes 5-7 hours to break down so it will fuel your muscles for growth while u sleep...stack with some bcaa's too as it will keep u in an anabolic state while u sleep...


----------



## goob (May 19, 2007)

Go back to sleep.  What's the point in going and preparing some food in the middle of the night, for all the difference it will _really_ make.
Unless you are competing, fair enough, if not- I think it's just daft.  Sleep is more important to me than food.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 19, 2007)

So is sex but a mans got to eat sometime right?..after sex might wrk.. 
kidding.. some of us really do wake up famished.. early am or midnight.. glad it's not just me really.


----------



## goob (May 19, 2007)

I sometimes wake up famished in the middle of the night.  But fuck that, I try to go back to sleep, not cook a meal.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 19, 2007)

goob said:


> I sometimes wake up famished in the middle of the night.  But fuck that, I try to go back to sleep, not cook a meal.



When I wake up in the middle of the night starving, I just cram down whatever is readily available.
Usually a banana with a large gulp of milk.


----------



## Junior (May 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Go back to sleep.  What's the point in going and preparing some food in the middle of the night, for all the difference it will _really_ make.
> Unless you are competing, fair enough, if not- I think it's just daft.  Sleep is more important to me than food.



thats why u keep things prepared just incase u do wake up in the night...i always have chicken ready for me & one very small potatoe.


----------



## mrmark (May 19, 2007)

Junior said:


> casein before bed is ideal as it takes 5-7 hours to break down so it will fuel your muscles for growth while u sleep...stack with some bcaa's too as it will keep u in an anabolic state while u sleep...



thanks for the info but i still dont have any casein.

it's only a choice between whey and BCAAs.


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Go back to sleep.  What's the point in going and preparing some food in the middle of the night, for all the difference it will _really_ make.
> *Unless you are competing*, fair enough, if not- I think it's just daft.  Sleep is more important to me than food.



Id say it still isnt worth it.

If you wake up from hunger, then you obviously need to eat more before you go to sleep.  If you wake up from nightmares or something else and you CANT go to sleep, by all means.  If youre up and youre not going back to sleep why the fuck not?

But to get up in the middle of the night to take a piss, half asleep?  Bah.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 19, 2007)

mrmark said:


> thanks for the info but i still dont have any casein.
> 
> it's only a choice between whey and BCAAs.


the bcaa 'll give you extra nourishment but they're already broken down. If it's hunnger that concerns you, do the whey. You can milk up to 6-10 hrs from it if you need to. Try an extra serve in water with a small carb before bed maybe? ( p.s. I am online waay too much...:/!)

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## mrmark (May 20, 2007)

Helpful stuff everyone. I never wake up due to hunger. I've got into the bad habit of peeing in the middle of the night.

So in conclusion, I'll only pop some BCAAs if I'm not hungry (or nothing at all) but have maybe 1 scoop of whey if i do wake up from hunger.

much appreciated everyone


----------

